# Homebrew Bounty 2011



## Another World (Mar 19, 2011)

*Homebrew Bounty 2011*
Save The Date - MAY 31st



The GBATemp Homebrew Bounty is well under way. There is more than $5,000 up for grabs. *The only requirement is that the project must either be completely new, or come in a new version that presents significant updates.* The final submission deadline is May 31st. Users can still contribute to the bounty in the form of Paypal donations to filetrip/at/gmail/dot/com. 

Please pass on information related to the bounty to any developer that you know, or Web site that hosts Homebrew news! The more we get the word out the greater potential we have for new and significantly updated Homebrew projects.



			
				Break Down said:
			
		

> DSi Homebrew: 2,785 US Dollars. The bounty will be broken down to 5 winners.
> DS Homebrew: 1,135 US Dollars. 3 winners
> DSTWO Homebrew: 300 US Dollars (updated!). 3 winners
> Wii Homebrew: 533 US Dollars. 3 winners
> GBAtemp Special Prize: 543 US Dollars. 1 winner








 Cyclops Donates $2,000





 Homebrew Bounty Returns News Post





 Donation Thread





 Homebrew Bounty Entries Forum


----------



## .Chris (Mar 19, 2011)

thats a hell lota money. good luck!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 19, 2011)

Well so far,the only decent dsi entry is ichifly's GBA emulator for ds(i).


----------



## epicCreations.or (Mar 19, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Well so far,the only decent dsi entry is ichifly's GBA emulator for ds(i).


This. Also, THIS.

Seriously though, that GBA emulator for the DS(i) is amazing, and I'll be damned if it doesn't win first in DSi, DS, and Special Prize.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 19, 2011)

epicCreations.org said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well early congratulations to ichifly unless someone makes a better hombrew.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 19, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> thats a hell lota money. good luck!



And it was mostly funded by the sales of our GBAtemp edition DStwo. 
I'd like to thank all of you who were kind enough to purchase the flashcart.
You made this possible.


----------



## MushGuy (Mar 19, 2011)

I hope someone comes up with a DSi Backup Tool soon.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 19, 2011)

If I had a lot of money, I'll donate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder who's going to be the winners in the end.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 19, 2011)

since the time the gba emu was initially shown, it was the definite winner... atleast now we will see entries that we may never have heard of


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 19, 2011)

I wish that people entered something other than SDKs and emulators. Fancy NDS apps have always interested me.


----------



## Sir_Voe (Mar 19, 2011)

Call me crazy, but I'd have to vote for the highly polished classic DOS emulator DSX86 over that 2 FPS GBA emulator with no sound.


----------



## asiekierka (Mar 20, 2011)

The GBA emulator? It's okay, it's a proof of concept, but it doesn't serve any REAL use.

On the other hand, if I was to choose right now, I'd let DS2x86/DSx86 win first place. About Special Prize... let's wait.


----------



## EpicJungle (Mar 28, 2011)

Laughing Stock said:
			
		

> I wish that people entered something other than SDKs and emulators. Fancy NDS apps have always interested me.



I agree...
And I'm not only saying this cause I don't have an SCDS2 nor a CycloDS iEvolution


----------



## Ben_j (Mar 31, 2011)

Cool, I'm currently working on a new version of MIDIControl DS





 I doubt it will win anything though, since it's really for a specific target and not useful to the average Joe.


----------



## vashgs (Apr 5, 2011)

We're working on a little something over at GH. Perhaps we'll have something to show by the end of this competition.


----------



## BlazerRazor (Apr 6, 2011)

Ben_j said:
			
		

> Cool, I'm currently working on a new version of MIDIControl DS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your project, keep it up!


----------



## Devin (Apr 6, 2011)

Just thought I'd throw this out there, but that's not a complete list of donators to the Bounty.


----------



## Dunny (Apr 6, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> epicCreations.org said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any more competitions coming up? Looks like this one is pretty much over, which is a shame.

D.


----------



## Another World (Apr 6, 2011)

Dunny said:
			
		

> Any more competitions coming up? Looks like this one is pretty much over, which is a shame.
> 
> D.



deadline is may 31st, thats a little less than 2 months away.

-another world


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 7, 2011)

Question:
I'm not a programmer, but I dearly love Homebrew stuff, and have an Acekard for DS...as well as a Supercard for GBA.

will this Homebrew Bounty stuff be featured somewhere for download?  I don't want to sift thru FileTrip for all of it, I'd like the seriously new stuff in a separate location for easy browsing.

One other question about this, as well.  I have my own business...very start-up...no actual cash flow yet...BUT...in the future, will you be accepting any sponsorships for this in future Bounties...and, if so, do sponsors get anything...like some minor free stuff, or even a banner ad somewhere on the site?  Not that my business is related to gaming at all, but, a thought...


----------



## Dunny (Apr 7, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> Dunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but there's no real point in entering with the GBA emulator for the DSi - looks like a foregone conclusion!

D.


----------



## Costello (Apr 7, 2011)

a new $25 donation was received from jlf278 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




thanks man!


----------



## Devin (Apr 7, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> a new $25 donation was received from jlf278
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Sigh* XD Update the list?


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 7, 2011)

Is there a dedicated IRC #chan where coders and testers can talk about homebrews from this bounty ?


----------



## ninjaapple (May 9, 2011)

This competition is really great because the DS and DSi homebrew will also be more or less 3DS homebrew since it would be able to run on the 3DS.


----------



## wiiman123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad to be a judge! Good luck to all!


----------

